# Gibs da was?



## Flowz (14. Juni 2007)

Tagchen.. hab ein problem und zwar wollt ich mal wissen ob ihr ein reducer steuersatz auch bei alutech habt , sprich von 1.5 auf 1 1/8... oder ob es i-wie eine andere möglichekti gibt die nich so teuer ist.... bekomme halt ein rahmen ohne steuersatz mit 1.5er steuerrohr hab aber ne 1 1/8 gabel


----------



## mani.r (14. Juni 2007)

Gibts. Kannst was anderes auch nehmen nur sollte der 25mm Einpresstiefe haben wegen Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (14. Juni 2007)

wie wÃ¤rs mit selber nachschauen? Es gibt durchaus einen onlilneshop, und der ist auch nicht besonders schwer zu finden.
Alutech hat diese meiner meinung nach genialen Konen fÃ¼r 30 â¬, mit denen du die mÃ¶glichkeit hast den Xlong 1.5 auf 1 1/8 zu reduzieren, aber immer die MÃ¶glichkeit hast ohne groÃen aufwand des steuersatz aus und einbaus auch 1,5 Gabeln zu fahren, somit bist du variabel und fÃ¼r die Zukunft gerÃ¼stet, was auch immer kommen mag. hat allerdings auch seinen Preis von insgesamt 130 Euro.


----------



## Marina (14. Juni 2007)

es geht nich um n alutech, daher is das mit der garantie egal.
stimmt, hättest aber auch selber kucken können. 
ich würd da aber lieber bissl mehr rein investieren, denn n abgerissenes steuerrohr macht glaub keinen spaß...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. Juni 2007)

würde dir folgendes empfehlen:
zunächst von 1.5 auf 1.125 reduzieren und dann irgendeinen 1.125er-steuersatz reinbauen. reduzierstücke gibt's z.b. bei alutech soviel ich weiss aber auch von fsa und konsorten ... dann hast du eine grosse auswahl an steuersätzen die du verwenden kannst und die reduzierstücke haben meist eine ausreichende einpresslänge sodas du nicht um deinen rahmen fürchten musst. 
mit reduziersteuersätzen habe ich persönlich eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb der obige vorschlag.

ride on!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. Juni 2007)

nabend!
ich hätte noch 2 alu reduzierhülsen die du einpresst und dan ein 1 1/8 zoll rohr hast.
kann ich günstig abgeben, meld dich bei intresse


----------



## woodstock (16. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> es geht nich um n alutech, daher is das mit der garantie egal.
> stimmt, hättest aber auch selber kucken können.
> ich würd da aber lieber bissl mehr rein investieren, denn n abgerissenes steuerrohr macht glaub keinen spaß...




was hat ein abgerissenes steuerrohr mit dem steuersatz zu tun?  
durch einen falschen steuersatz kann das rohr höchstens ovalisiert werden, aber bei einem 1.5er rohr muss man sich diesbezüglich keine gedanken machen - selbst hochgelobte, deutsche inginieurs- 1.5 steuersätze haben teilweise auch nur (nachgemessene) 10mm einpresstiefe pro lagerschale und funktionieren hervorragend.


----------



## Zonker0815 (16. Juni 2007)

Von FSA gibt es Steuersätze mit 1.5 Einbaugrösse, wo du dann eine 1 1/8 Gabel einbauen kannst (Orbit XTREME Pro - 1.5R) oder den "BIG FAT PIG  1.5R) der hat 21mm Einpresstiefe. Dann brauchst Du nämlich keinen Reducer. Musst die mal auf www.fullspeedahead.com die Dinger mal anschauen. Ich glaube da gibt es ein PDF mit den technischen Spezifikationen aller Steuersätzen zum herunterladen. Dann musst Du halt nur mal bei diversen Händlern schauen, wo Du den bekommst.


----------

